# Choosing a book



## Nesacat (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm curious about this ... has anyone picked up a book based on an avatar and/or user name in this forum or any other forum?

I'll start ... I picked up *Jennifer Government* by Max Barry recently because it was, I believe, Rane Longfox's or Culhwch's avatar for a while, some time ago and that was the first thing that popped into my head when I saw the cover. I apologise for not remembering whom exactly. 

The same again when I saw *The Stars My Destination* by Alfred Bester in a catalogue. I picked it up very much because the it had Gully Foyle and I'd been very curious about the name and where it came from.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 13, 2008)

Not done that Nesa,tho my Avatar is the cover of the book I'm reading. Don't know if I'll be able to keep that up tho. Is photographing a book cover against copyright?


----------



## Ian Whates (Jan 13, 2008)

I haven't yet, Nesa, but you never know... I remember the Jennifer Government avatar, by the way (I'm pretty sure it was Max Barry), but had already bought the book, initially drawn to it because of the striking cover image.


----------



## Nesacat (Jan 13, 2008)

I think that would depend upon what you subsequently used the photograph for. I am not entirely sure.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jan 13, 2008)

Max Barry... that might have been my doing, but yes, it was Rane's avatar.


----------



## Nesacat (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes it's Max Barry ... picked up the book at a year-end book sale and I promise the first thing that popped into my mind, even before I read the blurb, was ... "hey isn't this Rane's eye"  Of course I came in here and started typing and then had this awful thought that it might have been Culhwch.

But still it's an interesting way to pick books up.

Am going to start reading it as soon as I get done with Mr. Timothy.


----------



## Connavar (Jan 13, 2008)

I havent done that, im not impulsive book buyer. 

The only avatars i see and know what they are, are usually books i have read or not even books like that Sephiroth from FFVII.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jan 13, 2008)

Feel free to buy Calvin and Hobbes.

They rock.


----------



## Nesacat (Jan 13, 2008)

They do indeed and I have them all. Love them.


----------



## Pyan (Jan 14, 2008)

Other way around, actually...read _"The Call..."_ and thought " What a brilliant avatar this would make...."


----------



## tangaloomababe (Jan 14, 2008)

Cannot say that I have Nesa. However I have picked up quite a few good books on recommendations from a chrons member. Mmmmm I wonder who that was!!!! NESA!!!!!

All of your recommendations to date have been spot on I might add.


----------



## GOLLUM (Jan 14, 2008)

Sorry, I haven't done that BUT does ths mean you're going to pick up a bio on Van Gogh Nesa?...


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 14, 2008)

So Nesa what book does your Avatar describe?


----------



## Nesacat (Jan 14, 2008)

Ian Whates .... if I knew your avatar belonged to a book I'd have picked that up too. Yes I know I did. It's fascinating artwork.

Already there GOLLUM .... have several books on Van Gogh and picked another one up recently.

Pyan ... if I was not already hooked on the Old Gent I think I would have hunted those books down.

Tanga ... try Les liaisons culinaires by Andreas Staikos

AE35Unit - It's not a book I'm afraid. It's a print I have on my wall by Major Felten.


----------



## Ian Whates (Jan 14, 2008)

Nesacat said:


> Ian Whates .... if I knew your avatar belonged to a book I'd have picked that up too. Yes I know I did. It's fascinating artwork.quote]
> 
> Hi Nesa,
> 
> ...


----------



## harryfielder (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm a great book reader mainly actors bios... Got too many at the moment...
Nearly time for a clear out.....

Aitch,


----------



## Connavar (Jan 16, 2008)

pyan said:


> Other way around, actually...read _"The Call..."_ and thought " What a brilliant avatar this would make...."




I see you av and think _make sure to not read that book its look too creepy 
_


----------



## Nesacat (Jan 29, 2008)

I guess we all choose books different ways. But in here you know that the chance of an avatar belonging to a book is pretty high and you have to admit some of these avatars are very intriguing. 

They may be creepy but they are intriguing nonetheless. And being intrigued by the art is just a small step away from wondering and wanting to see where it belongs to and what exactly it represents.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 30, 2008)

I am pleased that I have influenced the reading of such an esteemed Chronic as Nesa. Did you enjoy the book?


----------



## Nesacat (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes I did indeed thank you. Am always wary of sci-fi as I'm not very masheen friendly but your namesake was just fine.


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 18, 2008)

I've recently started using my name around different areas online.

Last night I browsing google and found a comic book called The Sire

The Sire: Comic book Superheroes for the Indpendent Collectible Market

Its fairly new and caught my interest, but I have yet to see if its any good.


----------

